# Need help: Fascinate keeps booting back to recovery



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Need some help here guys: I was running an old Devil AOKP build (build 40, I believe) on my Fascinate, and I decided to throw a stevespear JB build on. Apparently, I did something wrong and now I just keep booting back to recovery (Google splash screen comes up and after a while it goes back to recovery). I even tried to restore my nandroid of build 4 and it still boots me back to recovery.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

Odin back to stock, but make sure you have the PIT file in place and repartition checked in Odin.


----------

